# Violencia de género



## Elessar

How would we say "violencia de genero" in English? It is a common expression in media, I'd like to know its equivalent in English. 
Thanks


----------



## soupdragon78

Hi Elessar. I think the most common way of translating this would be "Domestic Violence".
Hope it helps.
Soup.


----------



## araceli

Hola
violencia de género = gender violence, gender-based violence
Lo encontré en esta página del Google:
http://agendadelasmujeres.com.ar/notadesplegada.php?id=543
Saludos.


----------



## Elessar

Muchisimas gracias, me habeis ayudado mucho


----------



## Fernando

As a matter of fact "violencia de género" is a (bad) translation of "gender violence".


----------



## QVidal

Ademas "violencia de genero" es una mala traduccion de "gender violence" porque en espanol las personas no tienen genero, tienen sexo. Lamentablemente los medios de comunicacion y el gobierno espanol adoptaron esta traduccion y ahora esta ampliamente extendida.

Perdon por las tildes y las enes pero es que no se como ponerlas en este teclado ingles.


----------



## QVidal

Fernando me quitaste las palabras de la boca.


----------



## araceli

Hola Fernando y QVidal:
¿Entonces cómo dirían ustedes violencia de género en castellano?
Saludos.


----------



## diegodbs

araceli said:
			
		

> Hola Fernando y QVidal:
> ¿Entonces cómo dirían ustedes violencia de género en castellano?
> Saludos.


 
Violencia contra las mujeres, violencia doméstica.


----------



## araceli

Gracias, estaba pensando que la violencia contra las mujeres no se ejerce sólo en el ámbito doméstico...


----------



## Fernando

Sí, pero aquí nadie habla de las violaciones sino de las palizas o asesinatos cometidos por el hombre de una pareja contra la mujer, por el hecho de serlo, así que violencia doméstica (contra las mujeres si se quiere para excluir el maltrato de niños, ancianos y ocasionalmente de hombres) me parece correcto o simplemente violencia de sexo.


----------



## diegodbs

araceli said:
			
		

> Gracias, estaba pensando que la violencia contra las mujeres no se ejerce sólo en el ámbito doméstico...


 
Lamentablemente, la "ridícula" expresión "violencia de género" es la que se está afianzando en nuestro idioma como un calco del inglés. Ya lo han comentado antes: las personas no tienen género, tienen sexo. Y, puesto que la frase se refierea violencia ejercida contra las mujeres, se debería decir así de claro. Violencia doméstica también valdría, ya que en la inmensa mayoría de los casos, esa violencia se ejerce dentro del hogar, de una manera callada y repugnante.


----------



## araceli

Sí, entonces yo diría de acuerdo a la pregunta que originó este hilo que la expresión correcta en castellano sería "violencia contra las mujeres" (como ya lo dijeron aquí) que no es sinónimo de violencia doméstica, porque se ejerce en varios ámbitos, no sólo en la casa/hogar.
Pues, creo yo, la violencia doméstica puede ser desde la mujer al hombre muchas veces y de padres a hijos y viceversa.
Saludos... ¡Y haya paz!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Entonces... "violencia de género" (bien o mal traducido) ¿¿¿se refiere a que únicamente las mujeres sufren de violencia en sus casas, trabajos, etc???  Según sé del 100% de seres humanos que denuncian violencia, el 96% son -efectivamente- mujeres y un 4% hombres.
¿Ese 4% no importa, no existe, o no es violencia de género?
Alguien podría explicarme.... no he comprendido entonces quién o qué es ese 4% (aunque mínimo, creo que existe y algo debe ser ¿no?)


----------



## Fernando

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Entonces... "violencia de género" (bien o mal traducido) ¿¿¿se refiere a que únicamente las mujeres sufren de violencia en sus casas, trabajos, etc???  Según sé del 100% de seres humanos que denuncian violencia, el 96% son -efectivamente- mujeres y un 4% hombres.
> ¿Ese 4% no importa, no existe, o no es violencia de género?
> Alguien podría explicarme.... no he comprendido entonces quién o qué es ese 4% (aunque mínimo, creo que existe y algo debe ser ¿no?)



Aparentemente no es violencia de género. No estoy hablando de justicia sino de cómo se entiende el término de marras.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Entiendo, Fernando, hablar en términos de justicia es meternos en un lío muy grande. Sólo me gustaría saber, entonces, ¿qué es? Si alguien sabe la forma correcta de nombrarle (si existe alguna) quisiera saberlo.
Saludos


----------



## QVidal

En teoría también sería violencia de género, y lo mismo si ocurriera en una pareja de homosexuales. Para mí el sentido de la expresión es violencia contra la pareja. Lamentablemente para los hombres que sufren violencia por parte de sus parejas la justicia no está de su lado y sus casos pocas veces se dan a conocer. Pero mejor me callo que me estoy metiendo en un berenjenal.

¿Cómo se dice "meterse en un berenjenal" en inglés?

NOTA DEL MODERADOR: Busca berenjenal en este diccionario, recuerda que para una nueva pregunta tienes que abrir otro hilo.


----------



## DaleC

escribio araceli: 


> Sí, entonces yo diría de acuerdo a la pregunta que originó este hilo que la expresión correcta en castellano sería "violencia contra las mujeres" (como ya lo dijeron aquí) que no es sinónimo de violencia doméstica, porque se ejerce en varios ámbitos, no sólo en la casa/hogar.
> Pues, creo yo, la violencia doméstica puede ser desde la mujer al hombre muchas veces y de padres a hijos y viceversa.



Soy de acuerdo por completo. Además me asombra enterarme de que incluso existe este termino de falso concepto, "gender violence", y de que se utiliza en EEUU. Pero en EEUU es de poca frecuencia, por seguro. Nunca lo he oído antes, "domestic violence" es el termino estandar, entre los gobiernos municipales, entre los que ayudan a las mujeres victimas. Muchas veces se encuentra "violence against women" tambien. 

Hace anos empezaron unos investigadores discutir la violencia desde la mujer al hombre. Se pifiaban, se le acusaban de hacer burla en contra a las mujeres victimas. Pero resulta que esta clase de violencia domestico es frecuente entre la totalidad de casos. 

http://www.parentalequality.ie/pe_resources/pdf/corry.pdf
(Este articulo se publicó en una revista academica australiana de corta existencia, http://www.nuancejournal.com.au/)

Bibliografía
www.csulb.edu/~mfiebert/assault.htm


----------



## Or_lando

Pueden encontrar un artículo de la RAE respecto del término en el sitio web de la academia www.rae.es, dentro de "área ligüística",  Informe de la *Real Academia Española* sobre la expresión _violencia de género_.

Espero que les resulte útil.


----------



## ulrika

Nunca entenderé la fobia que existe por parte de algunas personas hacia los anglicismos (en particular) y las frases que vienen calcadas de otros idiomas (en general). Es la manera en la que evolucionan las lenguas. Todas. Creo que la base de esta fobia es política y no lingüística. No se muestra el mismo rechazo hacia otras lenguas. 

En cualquier caso, es imparable. El lenguaje no puede meterse en urnas de cristal. Cambia y punto (por suerte).


----------



## lforestier

No creo que lo que mecionan aquí es fobia hacia los anglicismo sino una mala traducción que entonces se populariza. Si Gender es Sexo, ¿porque meter Genero en la traducción?
Yo provengo de un país que lleva mas de un siglo bajo un gobierno de habla inglesa y con orgullo podemos decir que, a pesar de los esfuerzos para cambiarnos el idioma, todavía hablamos español. Por pereza linguistica, muchas veces usamos términos en ingles habiendo su contraparte en español. Eso no es correcto ni contribuye al desarrollo del idioma. Hay otras palabras que hay que adoptar porque no hay equivalente. Por ejemplo, Blog. Yo jamas voy a decir Bitácora Virtual para decir blog ya que nadie me entendería y la utilidad del lenguaje está en la comunicación.


----------



## ulrika

Sí, pero dentro de diez siglos, si todavía existe el género humano, en Puerto Rico existirá otro idioma, que no será ya ni español ni inglés, sino una derivación que abarque ambos con sus propias reglas y su propia identidad.

El motivo por el cual se utiliza "género" en este contexto es práctico y no es necesariamente una mala traducción. Es exactamente lo mismo que Blog. Se necesitaba un término que se refiriera al sexo de la persona, pero que no fuese ambiguo. Violencia de sexo puede interpretarse fácilmente como agresión sexual y no se trata de eso. La opción que propone la RAE es demasiado larga. Violencia doméstica incluye a los niños y parientes, y no a las parejas que no viven juntas. Utilizar una palabra que se refiere justamente a la diferencia entre femenino y masculino, pero aplicada a personas, es una forma de resolver este problema y de dejar clara la idea. Me parece una excellente evolución de esa palabra y no una mala traducción.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que el lenguaje es para comunicarnos, así que justamente por eso es que no veo cuál es el problema.


----------



## ulrika

Yo, por ejemplo, estoy aprendiendo francés en este momento, y estoy sorprendida y fascinada por la cantidad impresionante de expresiones y palabras que provienen del francés tanto en castellano como en inglés. No te das cuenta hasta que aprendes otra lengua y descubres enormes zonas compartidas.


----------



## Brisapr

En las ciencias sociales el sexo es determinado por factores biológicos, anatómicos y fisiológicos (hombre, mujer).  Mientras que el género es conformado socialmente y culturalmente (modo de ser hombre o de ser mujer en una cultura determinada, conductas femeninas y conductas masculinas). 
Este concepto viene del feminismo en sus diversas expresiones.


----------



## Elorza

Está bien el  link?  el   de la  www.rae.es   sí.




Or_lando said:


> Pueden encontrar un artículo de la RAE respecto del término en el sitio web de la academia www.rae.es, dentro de "área ligüística",  Informe de la *Real Academia Española* sobre la expresión _violencia de género_.
> 
> Espero que les resulte útil.


----------



## Poxpo

Estoy de acuerdo en que a veces parece que nos negamos a aceptar algunas traducciones bajo pretextos estrictamente lingüísticos cuando lo que hay detrás son prejuicios, y argumentos únicamente políticos. Como bien se ha dicho el genero y el sexo no son para nada la misma cosa, el genero es la construcción social del sexo. 
Por otro lado se denomina violencia de genero, porque tiene un origen machista, es decir, las construcciones sociales del sexo hacen que la violencia suceda, por supuesto no sólo dentro del hogar. Por eso se desechó hace tiempo el término "violencia doméstica". Actualmente suele utilizarse también el término "violencia machista"
No diré nada sobre aquellos que cuando se habla de violencia hacia las mujeres tienen que hablar de como se invisibiliza a los hombres, ya que ese victimismo me parece una forma de desoír una realidad que mata a muchísimas mujeres al año.


----------



## alibalach

Este hilo me ha ayudado mucho.'Gender violence' en mi vida lo había escuchado, se dice siempre 'domestic violence' Si un hombre da una paliza a su mujer en la calle sigue siendo 'domestic violence against women'


----------



## Pepitadelos

QVidal said:


> Ademas "violencia de genero" es una mala traduccion de "gender violence" porque en espanol las personas no tienen genero, tienen sexo. Lamentablemente los medios de comunicacion y el gobierno espanol adoptaron esta traduccion y ahora esta ampliamente extendida.
> 
> Perdon por las tildes y las enes pero es que no se como ponerlas en este teclado ingles.



El GÉNERO y el SEXO son dos conceptos distintos, como por suerte ya se ha explicado, de modo que existen en español y en inglés. Si en español las personas no tienen sexo... ¿En inglés en cambio tienen 'gender' and 'sex'? Además 'género' está en la RAE, no sé cómo puede deducirse que en español no existe. De hecho 'género' viene del latín, _genus, genĕris _su traspaso al inglés llega del francés. De modo que el *inglés ha cogido esta palabra de su origen indoeuropeo*, así que es todo menos un anglicismo o una mala traducción.


----------



## Carabaza

QVidal said:


> Ademas "violencia de genero" es una mala traduccion de "gender violence" porque en espanol las personas no tienen genero, tienen sexo. Lamentablemente los medios de comunicacion y el gobierno espanol adoptaron esta traduccion y ahora esta ampliamente extendida.
> 
> Perdon por las tildes y las enes pero es que no se como ponerlas en este teclado ingles.


 
Quizá no esté tan mal utilizada porque todas las personas en España tenemos una identidad de género, que no es lo mismo que identidad sexual ni que orientación sexual.

Tu puedes ser biológicamente mujer y tu identidad de género ser femenina. (Caso de ciertos tipos de transexualidad)

En este caso, la violencia de género, en principio, identificaría a aquella violencia ejercida sobre las personas de intendidad de género diferente, habitualmente de una persona con identidad masculina a otra femenina.


----------



## valladolid

Creo que más que violence against women tiene que interpretar la expresión como lo ha dicho muy al principio de nuestras comunicaciones..domestic violence.
Lean por ejemplo el siguiente titular en elpais.es 

El hallazgo del cadáver de un bebé cuyo cuerpo apareció calcinado en el interior de un vehículo al que presuntamente su padre prendió fuego, abrió la trágica estadística de mortalidad infantil derivada de la violencia de género de este mes de octubre, que se ha cobrado ya cuatro víctimas.

Así que no solamente afecta a las mujeres sino también a los niños. Para mí es "domestic violence".


----------



## Joaqin

ulrika said:


> En cualquier caso, es imparable. El lenguaje no puede meterse en urnas de cristal. Cambia y punto (por suerte).



Totalmente de acuerdo, pero ese cambio debe ser bueno, armónico e inteligente. 
Es verdad que los neologismos(esto incluye los anglicismos), son las vitaminas 
del español, sin embargo los neologismos innecesarios son su veneno.


----------

